# Trem/Chorus/Vibe



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for some pedals suggestion.

I like trem/vibe/chorus but I am not a big modulation user so I don't want to trow money on 3 units.
Is there anything that can do those 3 kinds of sounds but in one single unit?
Doesn't have to be the most acurate for the 3 but just do the job.

For reference, here's some of my all time favorite:

Trem: TR-2
Chorus: Small Clone
Vibe: Luna Vibe

Thanks!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just bought The Roger mayer voodoo vibe plus0. I like it alot, but it's Not the easiest pedal to use.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like what you really need is a Leslie simulator.


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

Strymon Mobius. I just received mine last week, and my power-supplies and pedal-boards have yet to arrive, so I haven't tried it yet. The demo's convinced me.










http://guitareffectscanada.com/inde...ct_reviews_info&products_id=1020&reviews_id=2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKTbyYN5BsE


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I just bought The Roger mayer voodoo vibe plus0. I like it alot, but it's Not the easiest pedal to use.


Yup ! Agreed!.............This is where you seperate man from children!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Sounds like what you really need is a Leslie simulator.


Any exemples? I am new to the Leslie concept, in a pedal for I mean.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I just bought The Roger mayer voodoo vibe plus0. I like it alot, but it's Not the easiest pedal to use.


Ohh, interessing!!! What you mean by "not the easiest pedal to use"? Seems pretty straight forward to me, no?

- - - Updated - - -



Bobby1note said:


> Strymon Mobius. I just received mine last week, and my power-supplies and pedal-boards have yet to arrive, so I haven't tried it yet. The demo's convinced me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, heard good stuff about the Mobius, but there's way too more knobs, menus and possibilities for me. As Louis said, I am a child, not a man!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's certainly straight forward, but it's the bias switch that complicates things, if you're moving from each of the settings (trem, vibe, chorus), it always needs to be adjusted.

And, you have to have an ear for the optimal setting. It's not like your thinking to yourself, "hmm, this sounds better with more high end" or similar. It's more like, "Am I getting the depth and richness off the effect here, or here?".

I don't know - that's the best I explain it. The main youtube vid on the pedal makes it seem like you just set the bias and you're good to go. That's not the case imo.

edit: once it's dialed in, the sounds are fantastic and totally worth it. You also learn to get quicker at it if you use it often. It takes me about 5 seconds to bias.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> It's certainly straight forward, but it's the bias switch that complicates things, if you're moving from each of the settings (trem, vibe, chorus), it always needs to be adjusted.
> 
> And, you have to have an ear for the optimal setting. It's not like your thinking to yourself, "hmm, this sounds better with more high end" or similar. It's more like, "Am I getting the depth and richness off the effect here, or here?".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the precision. Will look for it! Any seller in Canada you know?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Any exemples? I am new to the Leslie concept, in a pedal for I mean.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Ti-Ron said:


> Thanks for the precision. Will look for it! Any seller in Canada you know?


No worries. Moog may have them in toronto, but more likely in the Montreal store. I would try to find a used one - theyre over $700 with tax new (ouch). Used i grabbed mine for $380. 

You can also do a ring modulation effect with it and a good phaser. The chorus is its hardest to dial in effect.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Great little pedal at a reasonable price, very flexible and easy to program, nice and quiet. L&M sells them.
MS-100BT | ZOOM
zoom ms100bt - YouTube
It should do the job 4U.
Cheers, d


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, when it comes to tremolo, chorus and vibe, digital can do them admirably. Distortion not so much, but those other ones, just fine.

I'm particularly fond of the bias tremolo model in my Line 6 Tap Tremolo and in my M5. I'm sure the Strymon Flint and likely the Zoom units mentioned here can do a decent job of mimicking bias tremolo too.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

On the cheap there's these.

[video=youtube_share;22vnj5BDPko]http://youtu.be/22vnj5BDPko[/video]










Jack of all trades, master of none. i don't use modulation pedals very often but for the price I'm considering one of the above and selling off my Phaser, Vibe, Chorus and Tremelo pedals.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i dont like a lot of chorus pedals.

i liked the small clone, but didnt like the lack of adjustability. I run an MXR analog chorus now. for trem, a voodoo labs tremolo. i enjoy both.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That little Mooer pedal is pretty impressive. The flanger sounds are absolutely appalling, but the other modes are quite pleasing (though not all will be useful for everyone).


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> That little Mooer pedal is pretty impressive. The flanger sounds are absolutely appalling, but the other modes are quite pleasing (though not all will be useful for everyone).


Back when you could pick up a Mooer for $50 I'd have jumped on it but $100+ seems too much IMPO. They have a "cheap" Joyo / Biyang quality about them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not aware of what's out there for an all in one unit.

As mentioned, for modulation, some of the mass market models would do, Line 6, Zoom, Digitech, etc.

For single pedals, I've tried the Mojohand Sugar Baby, Voodoo Labs Trem and Dr Scientist trem.
All cool pedals, just different levels of tweakability.
Pair these with a phaser and you get a pretty convincing vibe, especially in a live setting, what do they care.

My end all for chorus pedals is the CosmiChorus.
That'll do everything that you'd want, mild to wild.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a TC Electronics Nova Modulator?

I had my eye on a used one a while ago and chickened out before making an offer. Turned out I needed that cash for something else anyway.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> How about a TC Electronics Nova Modulator?
> 
> I had my eye on a used one a while ago and chickened out before making an offer. Turned out I needed that cash for something else anyway.


Hooo very interessing! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got the M5, and it's doing a fair enough job. It can also be modded to include better parts, and a DMC midi pedal can by programmed to oscillate through the M5 and a timeline, together.


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

sulphur said:


> I'm not aware of what's out there for an all in one unit.
> 
> As mentioned, for modulation, some of the mass market models would do, Line 6, Zoom, Digitech, etc.
> 
> ...


The Providence AnaDime Chorus seems like a pretty good chorus pedal. DLS Ultra-Chorus II also looks interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTpYgBZbbWc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMc22qUBKKU


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

For under $200 taxes in you could get the Danelectro cool cat series. Really amazing stuff for the money. I live the Trem.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not a huge chorus fan and haven't found many that I like but the Danelectro Cool Cat stereo chorus is crazy value for the money. It goes from extremely subtle to wacky. Unfortunately it takes an 18v power supply and I'm not sure how that works for you. They're also cheap enough that you could have money left over for a Full tone Supa Trem. Since Mike just brought out a tricked out second d version, the first might be coming down I. Price a little. It does all the Fendery stuff that the TR2 does and you can get the hard, chopping of the Vox repeat percussion effect. It's beyond simple to use and the knobs are big enough that you can adjust on the fly with your feet. There's an internal trim pot for volume boost. You can use it as a standalone e boost. As you can tell, I'm more than a little enthusiastic about this pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jimmy echoes the sentiments of a great many, who simply find chorus effects a little too overbearing. One of the things I like to do when I make, or buy, a chorus (and I have far too many) is to include two mods. One is to include a wet-mix control so that the amount of the delay signal can be turned down. A second is to include a bass-cut control for the wet/delay signal, such that the chorus effect is applied to the mids and highs but not quite as much to the lower-frequency content. This helps to reduce the obviousness of the "pitch-wobble" that comes with some choruses or settings, and is often the kiss of death for bass players. Both of these help out by making the effect less in-your-face.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^All of those are included in the CosmiChorus.

Too much of any effect is too much for me, subtlety is the key.


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

sulphur said:


> ^^^All of those are included in the CosmiChorus.
> 
> *Too much of any effect is too much for me, subtlety is the key.*


Amen to that !!!

I've got an old Jazz-Chorus amp, and the chorus on that is superb IMO.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

For me, it has to be subtle for sure. The Jazz Chorus is a great amp and I do like the chorus on it. Adrian Belew and David Byrne's tones from the Talking Heads Remain in Light tour is killer. Ditto Kong Crimson's Discipline. Chorus is one of those effects that I love when other people use it (John Schofield's demented Hammond Organ type tones on Joe Henderson's So Near So Far is incredible). Same thing goes for Fender Telecasters and Vox amps. Just better in the hands of others... Good Luck with the search


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one of these Source Audio Orbital devices for my modulation needs. So far, quite pleased:

[video=youtube_share;tqglh96VM-A]http://youtu.be/tqglh96VM-A[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Source Audio has impressed me with their stuff. I _really_ want to get me a Hot Hand 3 to work my M5 with. The units are designed for the Source Audio pedals, but will work with other things as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The chorus on this pedal is subtle, and not as good as a JC amp--but it was a great price, and I'll use it if I want chorus, but I'm not using my JC-60.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Subtility is a key word, unless I play Come as you are!


----------

